# Allg. Frage Eclipse EE & Xml



## |Patrick (23. Dez 2009)

Guten Morgen oder Guten Tag,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich befasse mich mit Java an sich schon relativ lange, aber mit EE erst seit kurzem. Das Problem ist, ich will eine Xml Datei parsen, soweit so gut. Parser Klasse Schreiben in Java und fertig. Puste Kuchen. Der Findet die Xml Datei nicht... dachte ich mir liegt evtl. am Parser Parser raus geschmissen und ne normale Klasse zum Dateien lesen geschrieben, gleiche Problem.
Ich habe mir Eclipse ein Dynamisches Web Projekt erstellt und arbeite da. Nun weis ich leider nicht wo ich die XML Dateien ablegen muss, damit ich mit denen arbeiten kann. ( Dachte wie im std. Java da wo die Klassen sind, klappt aber auch nicht). Könnt ihr mir evtl weiter helfen ?

mfg
Patrick

PS: Wenn ich die xml Datei in meinen Eclipse Ordner schiebe, klappt es und der findet sie....


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du über Eclipse ein "normales" Programm (keine Webanwendung) startest, dann ist das Eclipse-Projektverzeichnis das sogenannte "aktuelle Verzeichnis". Dateien, die dort liegen, werden ohne Pfadangabe gefunden.
Bei Web-Anwendungen ist es etwas anders. Da kann man sich über den Servlet-Context den absoluten Pfad zur Webanwendung besorgen und den dann um Dateinamen (und ggf. weitere Verzeichnisse) erweitern.

Programmierst du selbst einen XML-Parser? Gibt's doch schon...


----------



## |Patrick (13. Jan 2010)

Ahhh das erklärt dann alles. Das war eine Web- Anwendung, jetzt weis ich aber bescheid, dazu schonmal vielen Dank.
Ne komplett selbst natürlich nicht, habe geGoogelt und paar ausprobiert. Da habe ich dann einen gefunden, den ich angepasst habe und der auch leicht verständlich war. Warum soll man sich die Arbeit machen, wenn andere es schon geacht haben


----------

